# High wax content?



## DocHivetool (Jun 20, 2013)

Recently had an unfortunate harvest--one that followed a die-out of two hives. The sheer numbers of dead insects made me think of some possibilities, but in the meanwhile, i have four gallons of honey. 

This honey has the appearance of finely granulated wax in it. The filtering process was slowed by the granulated stuff clogging the finer of two screens on my rig. 

I did warm a small amount of it to roughly 110-130 degrees (F), which seemed to clarify the top half into golden clear honey until it cooled. Its appearance then returned to the creamy cloudy look. 

It tastes fine, or so I've been told.(don't taste too well) 

Could there be a clarifying process of warming it and possibly drawing off that clear honey, or is this possibly pollen rich as well as wax rich?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

heat to 125F and hold it there stirring occasionally until all the crystals dissolve. Then while still warm strain through a 200 micron filter.


----------



## DocHivetool (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks tenbears.


----------

